# Week 1 (to 8 June) Book Club The Future Homemakers of America Chapters 1-25



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

This is our thread for discussing the above book.  I have suggested we start reading on 1 June if everyone interested is happy and has their copy by then.

All posts should begin (if discussing as we read) with a clear separate indication of where you are up to to prevent spoilers so shall we arrange to read so many chapters a week or discuss at the end??


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Think it's a good idea to discuss as we read, keeps it going then doesn't it... 
1st June sounds fine to me, should have my copy by then


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Should have my copy by then to


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Just ordered mine from amazon - excited now!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok lets reconvene round about bank holiday weekend and check everyone has a copy.  Chapters are short so maybe go for so many a week?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys hope you don't mind if I join in I've just ordered a copy so hopefully it will be here for the weekend x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

Mine arrived in the post today- speedy delivery, looking forward to starting it
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

more the merrier.  Please post here if you havent got your copy by 31 May in case we need to delay!  How many pages can people manage a week do you think?


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't ordered mine yet but I'm a fast reader and I'll catch up, so start without me! I'll order it tonight. Could you update the title of the thread with where we are supposed to be up to so I don't start Reading it and get a spoiler? Or is that not possible.

Can't wait!

Lily


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My book has arrived woohoo


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was going to try and do that lily yes.

So how many pages is practical for everyone a week?


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

I can do as many as necessary! Just ordered it now.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL Lily me too I could I expect finish it in a couple of weeks....maybe.  I think we will do a poll of how much to read each week!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't mind how many pages, i will probably read ahead anyway


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

I don't mind how much we go for as I'm a pretty quick reader too. 
We could maybe all read for a few days and see how far we get and then from it from there take.... Just say if this sounds like a stupid idea! 

looking forward to this though
x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all

Just had confrimation that my book has been posted but away for the weekend so probably wont get until I get back on Tuesday, I'm a fairly fast reader so will catch up.

Jules x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi people is 86 pages in a week any good as a yardstick?  Takes us up to the end of chapter 25 by 8 June? Too much? too little?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

86 pages seems very reasonable.  I need to get my **** into gear and start reading lol


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Perfect. But I can do more, start without me and i'll catch up when mine arrives


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Just need to start now!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have to finish my current book first lol. Better try and do that now.

We'll say up to the end of chapter 25 by the 8th shall we then?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

yep thats sounds good


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

OK I have started reading!


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Me too....it's very good!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Me too.... finally!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Book arrived yesterday so will have a catch up at the weekend and be at the end of chapter 25 by Monday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok ladies its 8th tomorrow so we can discuss up to chapter 25 on this thread.  Will start a new thread for the next "section" so we dont overlap what do you think and how many chapters/ pages this week?  I confess Im up to chapter 75


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone out there? LOL


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup, I have to admit I couldn't put it down....and have finished it! When I get home will check what had happened up to chapter 25 and post my updates!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry ladies i haven't started it yet, i am so busy with trying to wrap things up for mat leave that leaves no time for reading.  Go ahead without me


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mimi will pm you.

OK

UP TO CHAPTER 25.

This really isnt my usual genre of choice.....

I have found the first 25 Chapters entertaining but I guess somewhat lacking in depth?  The chapters themselves are really short and I feel that the narrative reflects this as I dont feel like I have a massive sense of the look of the characters or location?  There is a distinct lack in my opinion of COLOUR or other visual characteristics which have made this somewhat less than exciting for me. There is a lack of visual description generally. Dont get me wrong it is interesting and it seems well structured but I am finding I have felt somewhat shortchanged in that it reads more like short bursts of he did this she did that?  Or is it me?
I am galloping through the book and do find I am "enjoying" it but would have found it more so if I had felt the characters and location had been more thoroughly described and colourful. Maybe this is the point in that it is meant to reflect the atmosphere of living in this kind of situation etc?  
Up to chapter 5 my summary would be a pleasant read but no real UMPH!

(oh and the laugh out loud funny....not found anything as yet maybe I have no sense of humour?  The one liners are there I remember that there are some but they dont seem to STAY with you...IYKWIM...

Anyone?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

part 2 (up to chapter 69) can be discussed here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238668.msg3832592#msg3832592


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean.  Not much description.  Apart from Lois, we don't really know what any of them look like, which meant I kept getting them confused at the beginning.  

Another thing I find a bit annoying is how the narrator keeps referring to things that will happen in the future - like hinting that Kath is going to change a lot.  I guess it's supposed to give an idea that they are looking back to their past, but it's weird and I don't like it!

I can't help but compare it to "Small Wars" - a very different target audience I guess but still think a little more care to setting and atmosphere would have helped make it a deeper read.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I didnt really pick up on the future stuff lilylou but I am a speed reader and found it difficult to read as its da da da da da so short and sweet with description that I found I was missing huge things if I had skimmed a sentence..

I too can only really pick up on Lois at this stage too.

Do you think the urgency of the narrative is meant to be reflecting how they were living or if its just lack of descriptive skills?


----------

